# A thread for hip hop heads



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

None of that wack shit. I saw a few threads and posts on hip hop so I figured I'd make a thread for it. 

I'll just post random songs (via youtube) that I'm listening to. This is for all those who love real hip hop. 

Just to get it started...I like Cormega, AZ, Tragedy Khadafi (Intelligent Hoodlum), CNN, Royal Flush, Mic Geronimo, Wutang, Boot Camp Click, DITC, Papoose, Large Professor, Freddie Foxx (Bumpy Knuckles), Skyzoo, Devin the Dude...

Start off with a vid:
[video=youtube;FnD_CXnXEB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnD_CXnXEB8[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Just putting up shit that's coming up off my playlist. Mad memories off of these two tracks. puffin L's on the I-95 and jersey turnpike on my way to atlantic city. two blunts on the drive and you're there. good times

[video=youtube;CRHyBwNtkLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRHyBwNtkLA[/video]

[video=youtube;rgZX71tbr3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgZX71tbr3w[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Some shit from my old neighborhood...


[video=youtube;9rM2vh5m-RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rM2vh5m-RE[/video]

[video=youtube;_DGsJIgL9Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DGsJIgL9Fw[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

classic album from royal flush, "ghetto millionaire". so many classics but this one was one of my fav, featuring nore

[video=youtube;fEIkAmtnIi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEIkAmtnIi8[/video]


----------



## pylon89 (Oct 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;6C3DpUZ8ofc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C3DpUZ8ofc[/video]

Can't beat The Pharcyde, got some sick beats out!


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Niiice! i love that song. cruisin pffin l's liistenin to passin me by..nice nice


[video=youtube;a8Z9gmh-cd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Z9gmh-cd8[/video]

[video=youtube;YIhxgeki3BQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIhxgeki3BQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;tkOEBFYO4_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkOEBFYO4_Q[/video]

[video=youtube;edv6KxtX0V8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edv6KxtX0V8[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Nature is still the shit but I really hope The Firm gets back together and this time with Cormega...love is love

[video=youtube;KcyIT6QijAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcyIT6QijAA[/video]

[video=youtube;W-9e3hCvE28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-9e3hCvE28[/video]


----------



## iStaySmacked (Oct 19, 2010)

doobie ashtray -devin the dude. great song to listen to when youe smacked


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

iStaySmacked said:


> doobie ashtray -devin the dude. great song to listen to when youe smacked


yess love that song..love devin the dude. have you checked his new album, suite 420?

lol classic song..look at this guys eyes...hahahaha
[video=youtube;Fo_2TE6C56Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo_2TE6C56Y[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm putting up a few songs on nwo and the like because I just came out of a few threads from the Politics section lol.

One Be Lo is one of the members of Binary Star. If you haven't checked him out, definitely do so. My fav album from him is SONOGRAM.

[video=youtube;vffQIUXMZ2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vffQIUXMZ2I[/video]

[video=youtube;GYpmE80o_fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYpmE80o_fc[/video]

[video=youtube;X7CPrTvQdVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7CPrTvQdVI[/video]

[video=youtube;WA_xXWSXyFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA_xXWSXyFI[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Some more:

[video=youtube;Igt-jW4e8ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts[/video]

[video=youtube;TeNT2X05F_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeNT2X05F_A[/video]

[video=youtube;fj_3p4f27eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj_3p4f27eg[/video]

[video=youtube;MmI3pNIlRac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmI3pNIlRac[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Some more:

[video=youtube;TSiVspCb9PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSiVspCb9PE[/video]

[video=youtube;LgPhRYHJQgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgPhRYHJQgk[/video]

[video=youtube;jUzioyJDDEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUzioyJDDEA[/video]

[video=youtube;O1tFUC315wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1tFUC315wM[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Some more:

[video=youtube;6YXdrpCfi2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YXdrpCfi2c[/video]

[video=youtube;Kn3Sk3CFp_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn3Sk3CFp_8[/video]

[video=youtube;53GrVNFArHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53GrVNFArHQ[/video]

[video=youtube;5997CLgIo_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5997CLgIo_Q[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPkWYTUiPTo&ob=av2ehttp://i4.ytimg.com/vi/OPkWYTUiPTo/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

niiiice...eric b n rakim were the shit..rakims still good

[video=youtube;6Y1Emb7Jyks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y1Emb7Jyks[/video]

[video=youtube;E7t8eoA_1jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7t8eoA_1jQ[/video]

[video=youtube;M34OelgSlKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M34OelgSlKI[/video]



[video=youtube;f_h0rS6LP1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_h0rS6LP1c[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovin the new capone-n-noreaga album, war report 2. 

[video=youtube;hRLAD3PaVZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRLAD3PaVZw[/video]

[video=youtube;98RlRhrxUWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98RlRhrxUWI[/video]

[video=youtube;dAqVtQtsQ-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAqVtQtsQ-Y[/video]

[video=youtube;dT8gzCFRqTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT8gzCFRqTs[/video]

[video=youtube;nsS6jDDemNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsS6jDDemNQ[/video]

[video=youtube;ck_MNDMIEck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck_MNDMIEck[/video]

[video=youtube;38N164JSYjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38N164JSYjg[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 19, 2010)

how to you put a vid in??


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> how to you put a vid in??


Copy the youtube link that shows up after you click "Share". Then click on the film strip icon and paste the link in.

Or paste the link between [video] [/ video], without the space between / and video.






btw are you from long island, ny by any chance?


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 20, 2010)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPqQn1si8oI[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 20, 2010)

[video] watch?v=TPqQn1si8oI [/video]


----------



## Banditt (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's and old hip hop track I used to like back in the day. Heard it a couple days ago on TV and was reminded of it.

[YOUTUBE]TXyFYNiV-9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pylon89 (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope no Lil Wayne gets put in this thread lol


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 20, 2010)

dude what exactly to i paste between the [video] thing


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;zvJt00GFktY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvJt00GFktY[/video] ...ok my bad


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;ffryyLUX4Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffryyLUX4Ws[/video] new skyzooo!


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;VAYiMV3KjQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAYiMV3KjQE[/video] ...these dudes pretty cool right here..hear the whole song before you judge


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

I just copped Skyzoo and Illmind's cd, good shit. 

Love Queens music. My fav type of hip hop is from queens..prob biased since i'm from queens lol


[video=youtube;Vx1ObMcWR08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx1ObMcWR08[/video]

[video=youtube;tfHR5aONrLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfHR5aONrLw[/video]

[video=youtube;4DqAuCG40xE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DqAuCG40xE[/video]

[video=youtube;n98IdaGlCLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n98IdaGlCLM[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

pylon89 said:


> I hope no Lil Wayne gets put in this thread lol


lol same here. this is for hip hop heads not pop music


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

this shit is hot, out on dead prez' new mixtape..so much better than lloyd banks version lol


[video=youtube;8v74K77pmCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v74K77pmCs[/video]

Papoose remix

[video=youtube;-4Ci1M8z7dc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4Ci1M8z7dc[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

one of my fav nas albums is Lost Tapes...purple is my fav track on the album but the whole album is a classic. i really think it's his best album after illmatic. fortunately, he's coming out with lost tapes volume II soon!!!

[video=youtube;7GpPGD7_yRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GpPGD7_yRY[/video]

[video=youtube;1uWwLX4j970]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uWwLX4j970[/video]

[video=youtube;aOsa5I-f7OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOsa5I-f7OQ[/video]

[video=youtube;4FPqSdNWw1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FPqSdNWw1U[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

one of my fav artists is cormega..seriously underrated but he gets love in queens

[video=youtube;WyGISOfNJX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyGISOfNJX4[/video]

[video=youtube;LZm83eRwGkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZm83eRwGkM[/video]

[video=youtube;rpDWWro8o_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpDWWro8o_g[/video]

[video=youtube;zafLRk3Gank]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zafLRk3Gank[/video]

[video=youtube;7iSf-zbbz1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iSf-zbbz1U[/video]

[video=youtube;2xgKJsWfx6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xgKJsWfx6s[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

this track was on cormegas mixtape before releasing born and raised. thought it was fire and it was with rae and sean p

[video=youtube;fH5WzqyAyMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH5WzqyAyMo[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

i remember when nas and cormega had beef...cormega hard bodied nas with this track and nas isn't loved in qbc anymore lolll 

[video=youtube;a7Xgrr2VKNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7Xgrr2VKNE[/video]

but mega and nas settled the beef

[video=youtube;p0GV9awazzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0GV9awazzI[/video]


----------



## beardo (Oct 20, 2010)

[youtube]wbtzFM5KcoI[/youtube][youtube]BNWXddj_DDk[/youtube][youtube]Xtiqw6elzLo[/youtube][youtube]f1KchDtYYDI[/youtube]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

yea dumbfounded is cool as hell..he need to go back to battling funny ass dude. we should try to get some talking about hip hop in here instead of just throwin vids. nice thread though.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

If you could give any underground hip hop artist a grammy who would it be??


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah, i wanted to start a thread on hip hop...so anythign related can be put in..any convo related to hip hop..fuck im so druink. AND TOMORROWS FRIDAY.

i checked out some of dumbfounded's shit from youtube..i saw his battles, good shit. anyone know what kind of asian he is? is he korean? there's some sick korean rappers from queens ny, i'll post some of their shit when im notl azy.

if i could give a grammy to an underground hip hop artist...i'd give it to cormega..real recgonize real


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

here's another question to add on..what region do you guys think ahve the best hip hop?

me, personally, i think it's new york - we did start it after all..and to take it even further, i think queens got the best hip hop...THE BRIDGE AINT OVER (but i love krs one too). but im also biased since i come from queens ny. but seriously, queens got the best hip hop word is bond


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's Nas (and Damian Marley in the background) talking about how it's too early for there to be a hip hop's "greatest of all time":

[video=youtube;jJkm9OMhOHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJkm9OMhOHQ[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

ha yea dumbfounded is korean check out his song k-town. he spits on slick ricks beat about living in korea lol..cock blockers is my favorite song from him shit is funny and true. I listen to hip hop from all over different countries and everything..but right now im really feeling the west coast usa..living legends, freestyle fellowshop mikah nine new album was retarded imo..in a good way


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh yea and mos def should get a grammy! [video=youtube;UT-hYXqTN38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT-hYXqTN38[/video] 
[video=youtube;lLKXSFeOSbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLKXSFeOSbc&feature=related[/video]
madlib too damn he KILLIN shit this year


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

can't let this thread die!

im gonna check out that dumbfounded song about living in ktown or korea..lool sounds good, and its on slick rick's beat


i liked mos def's latest album ecstatic..i didn't think ti was bad. and i def agree mos def deserves a grammy, more than cormega since grammy is more geared toward mainstream/pop.


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 28, 2010)

yea man i always see the hip hop threads die out. I'll help ya keep this one going! Heres the k-town songs..its funny [video=youtube;kiUiLww_M0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUiLww_M0s[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 28, 2010)

woord nice..thanks for the upload...

im a big fan of boot camp click and all their members...

here's a song with smif n wessun and joell ortiz..idk what to think of joell, i think he's aight but i can't listen to him all the time


[video=youtube;PiDxsNO4-dU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiDxsNO4-dU[/video]

[video=youtube;6B6k4sbkuX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B6k4sbkuX8[/video]

[video=youtube;fj_3p4f27eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj_3p4f27eg[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 29, 2010)

just rockin this right now..getting my bags packed for seoul before chinese class

[video=youtube;88BPk903jUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88BPk903jUQ[/video]


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 29, 2010)

if u like alilsumisumn (a little somethin somethin) for the TRUE gangsta music lovers out there hear this
[video=youtube;SC6otvgJBmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC6otvgJBmQ[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Oct 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;u6RHpGOeF0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6RHpGOeF0E[/video]


----------



## JSYboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Alphabet Assassin
[video=youtube;ToZUIdbgqjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToZUIdbgqjE[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 31, 2010)

JSYboy said:


> Alphabet Assassin
> [video=youtube;ToZUIdbgqjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToZUIdbgqjE[/video]


woah dude nice post..never seen that or ever heard of them thanks! im sure you heard this one before but it should be in here [video=youtube;MvPnM2Q1nwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvPnM2Q1nwU[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

check this one out, sick shit

[video=youtube;CLklnMWl63k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLklnMWl63k[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 31, 2010)

hell yea all three alphabet songs in a row LOL


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;AUCXP8LT5Nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUCXP8LT5Nw[/video] bring it to the next level LOL paul barman ftw


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

hahhah niiiiice!

good msg in this one 

[video=youtube;P1IGfv8zSgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1IGfv8zSgw[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;3hiQX_3SgDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hiQX_3SgDY[/video]



The Firm needs to put out another album but this time with Cormega (no hate to Nature)

[video=youtube;KcyIT6QijAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcyIT6QijAA[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;jDMmjh60A_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDMmjh60A_o[/video] Dope mos def mix


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZnydK0phSqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnydK0phSqM[/video]

[video=youtube;fcYY6xwwfCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcYY6xwwfCE[/video]

[video=youtube;1VRZq3J0uz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VRZq3J0uz4[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 1, 2010)

[youtube]c4MBEEHhdQY[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 1, 2010)

nice..i love dead prez too

check this from their new mixtape revolutionary but gangsta grillz over the beamer benz or bentley track

[video=youtube;8v74K77pmCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v74K77pmCs[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 1, 2010)

nice man i just downloaded that mixtape..shits fiiire


----------



## Gnarcissistic (Nov 1, 2010)

I've always been real big into hip hop...

when i'm blazed i really dig the harder stuff like El-P and Cannibal Ox

[video=youtube;k5nyapfyUwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5nyapfyUwg[/video]

also ghostface, GZA, a tribe called quest, and deltron to name a few


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 1, 2010)

nice..welcome to the thread. i love all of wutang...they're all so sick in diff ways and when they come together it's just fuckin crazy. 

i just ran across this...just released, mc hammer dissing jay z 

[video=youtube;T3Qc5dIe1-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3Qc5dIe1-I[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 1, 2010)

[youtube]UeKoDCHdAag&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;a_V365SRcu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_V365SRcu8[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;Gv_HOWJOFQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv_HOWJOFQA[/video] da Rulerr


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 2, 2010)

cormegas my fuckin favorite

[video=youtube;WLB2x_zN5Fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLB2x_zN5Fc[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;XG7OnoeiOk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG7OnoeiOk0[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 4, 2010)

just posted this in another thread because something reminded me of it..its a funny remix of beamer benz of bently; dead prez remix is much better tho..not a big fan of jim jones

[video=youtube;gY_CyUoTArY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY_CyUoTArY[/video]


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 4, 2010)

For all my heads on the edge about to break it loose...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNGnCLod-qg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRbx5pTGVik


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 4, 2010)

Someone said something about DEAD PREZ... This really did it for me when I skated... My HIP HOP always had to be sayin something

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jNyr6BJZuI


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 4, 2010)

These two are just funny ass shit!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Nov 4, 2010)

bone-thugs-n-harmony...all anyone ever needs to listen to


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 7, 2010)

I know alot of folks hate southern artists but I have to throw OutKast in here. Check out K.R.I.T. too.


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;jJXyZeyNuFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJXyZeyNuFI[/video]


----------



## dalo818 (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AeaQYaVfaM


----------



## beardo (Nov 7, 2010)

[youtube]R-h7JoQltw8[/youtube]


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Nov 7, 2010)

SkunkDunks said:


> I know alot of folks hate southern artists but I have to throw OutKast in here. Check out K.R.I.T. too.


 big krit is the man....you hear his track my interpretation?


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 7, 2010)

SkunkDunks said:


> I know alot of folks hate southern artists but I have to throw OutKast in here. Check out K.R.I.T. too.


Love Outkast!


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 7, 2010)

mr.swishas&herb said:


> big krit is the man....you hear his track my interpretation?


Naw, not yet. I've only got his 'KRIT wuz here' joint so far but I'll be sure to check that out.



whitewidowlover said:


> Love Outkast!


You got to love the 'Kast!


----------



## fuckit (Nov 7, 2010)

alright...some of you know whats up,but as far as ''hip hop'' i think papoose fuckin sucks...cormega is tight.....but what about KRS ONE...visionaries.....snowgoons...beat junkies.....psycho realm.....theres so many more out there,,,,i dont know,i guess i just like that raw underground street shit.....the kind of music that makes you wanna go out bombing...


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 7, 2010)

"cheeba cheeba" by strong arm steady
produced by madlib
[video=youtube;56Ef3pvTWLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56Ef3pvTWLk[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;NiZMqVXVZgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZMqVXVZgA[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;NWSxSu8FPxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWSxSu8FPxw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;lRrM6tfOHds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRrM6tfOHds&feature=related[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 7, 2010)

+rep for bringin in redman and epmd! 


about to blaze n go to chinese class and this song came on my playlist lol

[video=youtube;FjOYp0S4Z3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjOYp0S4Z3w[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;pSkso17iDds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSkso17iDds[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;TPKJZJITZHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPKJZJITZHw[/video] WU-TANG BIATCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;kl6jwab3HWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl6jwab3HWk[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;GCZrz8siv4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCZrz8siv4Q[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;e69laCvKxEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e69laCvKxEw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;isumZjs3dKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isumZjs3dKA[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

onyx wit wu tangggg
[video=youtube;Ivx7Gh-X4DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivx7Gh-X4DY[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;HHJKFyZnrhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHJKFyZnrhg[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

YEAAA QUEENS STAND UPPp

[video=youtube;goeZZ4KFXTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goeZZ4KFXTY[/video]

[video=youtube;WIgMHKzbJ2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIgMHKzbJ2s[/video]

[video=youtube;Sy9iN954_co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy9iN954_co[/video]

[video=youtube;XhhvnyFhqm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhhvnyFhqm4[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;A69tVpzF1fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A69tVpzF1fk[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;dMRybYOSZZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMRybYOSZZA[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 8, 2010)

[youtube]DDVs8ixHnUg[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

nice krs...i posted that one and a few others earlier. +rep still 



edit: i can't give you rep until i spread the love more or osmething


----------



## beardo (Nov 8, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> nice krs...i posted that one and a few others earlier. +rep still
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i can't give you rep until i spread the love more or osmething


 didn't catch earlier post-edited mine


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

ooo..repeats are fine didnt' have to edit..but definitely a great song. i love that song...i like how they got together too, zach last emp and krs


----------



## beardo (Nov 8, 2010)

[youtube]OTKz4fIhegE[/youtube][youtube]EJFOh7G9q_Q[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

ooo whaaat?! im bout ot watch those two right now..thanks for the post. love onyx


----------



## whatyousay (Nov 8, 2010)

can anybody please tell me how to start a thread?


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

whatyousay said:


> can anybody please tell me how to start a thread?


lololol

top left corner...there's a light green button that says "+ post new thread"


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

718 queeeeens only people to defend ny after cali's cheap shot

[video=youtube;1bhj8Hrfqqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bhj8Hrfqqo[/video]


fat joe, puff, all them were scared of the west coast and wouldn't join in on the LA LA track with queens

[video=youtube;xnSIMoOoK5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnSIMoOoK5E[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;VeXyFvgG3SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeXyFvgG3SY[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

some new shit released from last night

dmx is that dude
[video=youtube;Ta5Ce90kClk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta5Ce90kClk[/video]

[video=youtube;a0aSe8kMIPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0aSe8kMIPs[/video]


----------



## Asquad (Nov 9, 2010)

Mos Def, Kwali, Zion-I, Joel Ortiz, Tupac, BIG, Immortal Technique, KRS, Kid Cuddi, Wiz Khalifa. Yall need to get up with some Uk shit; Giggs, Sway, Skepta, Wiley, Dizzie Rascal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzMotWZw9PM


----------



## beardo (Nov 9, 2010)

[youtube]pjY8WpdzNdA[/youtube][youtube]_7TPcGksW5M[/youtube]


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice ass classics homies
I bump nothing made over 99
but I've been keeping up with the new shit
and seen how whack everything is, thinking hip hop was dead
It was tough to lose J dilla, but when
Guru passed away, I think the hip hop world was shocked into evolution. since then I've been hearing some sick ass shit
but any way yall can help me keep hip hop alive?
what are some new hip hop songs that are tight???
HIP HOP AINT DEAD.
I'm on that new shit. that 2010 shit

that new group home album is fuckin tight G.U.R.U.
lil dap is da shit
[video=youtube;QMJ2BJ1zU-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMJ2BJ1zU-w[/video]

RIP GURU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[video=youtube;ofctxpgVDfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofctxpgVDfk&feature=related[/video]

Capone n noreaga still keeping it real for 2010 wit Battle Report part 2
feat Raekwon
[video=youtube;dT8gzCFRqTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT8gzCFRqTs[/video]

Skyzoo and Illmind came up with some tight ass shit with Live from theTape Deck
[video=youtube;ezJSb2Fr8j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezJSb2Fr8j8[/video]


you can download all youtube videos by pasting their URL @ www.savevid.com


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

worrd...cnn still alive, war report 2 didn't dissapoint at all for me. rae set the deal after breakin out with only built 4 cuban linx 2..lots of old timers comin out with sequels..i know az is comin out with doe or die 2 soon

skyzoo and illmind was good, i just copped that album a few weeks ago. skyzoo def is a good new artist.

RIP GURU



[video=youtube;aRQCY_0j2c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRQCY_0j2c0[/video]


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 10, 2010)

How could I forget Devin?

[video=youtube;ZTKXflPq2fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTKXflPq2fU[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

yess

off his new album

[video=youtube;cx2P4L7-iWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx2P4L7-iWY[/video]

[video=youtube;S6cKHma7pNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6cKHma7pNU[/video]

[video=youtube;NCmzU4wb1x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCmzU4wb1x4[/video]

[video=youtube;yftnltxPZqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yftnltxPZqM[/video]


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 10, 2010)

Devin just released another album, Gotta Be Me, about a week ago. Haven't heard anything from it but I'm sure it'll be A1. Great chill, riding music.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

i just look it up..damnnn lol it's only been a few months since he came out with suite 420..i thought one of htem would be mixtapes but they're both legit albums..lol

nice, thanks for the heads up. im about to go check out gotta be me


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

awwwww shiiit! im rockin the cd right now..this shit is fire

[video=youtube;0TsSoRODJhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TsSoRODJhk[/video]


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 10, 2010)

It was definitely a quick release considering his earlier one this year. Devin's on the grind!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

yeaa..you can tell the diff between the beats tho. i haven't listened to gotta be me in full yet but it sounds more devin than suite 420 does. the beats on 420 were aight..then again i haven't had a full sitting to listen to the whole cd in full. 


smif n wessunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn n rockkkkkkkkk from heltah skeltah n joell

[video=youtube;PiDxsNO4-dU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiDxsNO4-dU[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

gotta watch this in 240p i think


my flow so spectacular that marshal mathers be wishin i go back to africa bahahahaha

[video=youtube;qyY8Fnyp1EQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyY8Fnyp1EQ[/video]



rock used to be in the deceptacons back when he was a young'n


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;LFZupVREF4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFZupVREF4w[/video]



yeaaa im DEFINITELY feelin gotta be me...shit devin hasn't released anything that i wasn't diggin


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;V1bRoJGlNxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bRoJGlNxk[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;YFbLRZCExBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFbLRZCExBk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

chuck taylor said:


> [video=youtube;YFbLRZCExBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFbLRZCExBk&feature=related[/video]


one of my FAVORITE songs everrrrrr


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 10, 2010)

i hear ya same here. I got a few I-pod's with nothin but old school on em.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

niiice..


i just posted this in anotehr thread so ill put it in here but no more gayz please

--------------
if you like h-to-the-OMO, this is like the only time he was aight but that was only cuz he was on jazo's dick

[video=youtube;4odAKG0QFEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4odAKG0QFEQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

heres the mastaaaa, jayzs daddy, jazo sonnin him on his own track

[video=youtube;Y_yWPn0p9SY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_yWPn0p9SY[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;Ak0fVCQga_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak0fVCQga_w[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;kObkabiv0j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kObkabiv0j8[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

damn i remember when war report first came out..this was my fav fuckin track on the album



[video=youtube;_9rp5kCJ1Co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9rp5kCJ1Co[/video]


CNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;hNfiYhBiWak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNfiYhBiWak[/video]
THROWBACK


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

intelligent hoodlum/tragedy khadafiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

[video=youtube;c68s5vAnvbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c68s5vAnvbI[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

pass da tekkkk

[video=youtube;UrvtB25CU3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrvtB25CU3A[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;Z-alEhlHSzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-alEhlHSzk&feature=related[/video]
DAMN RIGHT!!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

SOUTH BRONX!? KILL THAT NOISE!!!

[video=youtube;Z0pJZytdP5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0pJZytdP5E[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

DOE OR DIE PT 2 SOON!!!!!!

[video=youtube;uT53Ljyswz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT53Ljyswz0[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

doe or die part 2!!!!


[video=youtube;QdZmrGXimnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdZmrGXimnY[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;bRNT_t0-miQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRNT_t0-miQ&feature=related[/video]
CHHEEEAAAAA!!!


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;wBBPXlqS4Oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBBPXlqS4Oo[/video]
[video=youtube;NCBjImaB7tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCBjImaB7tA[/video]
[video=youtube;6SPJubhs3dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SPJubhs3dw[/video]
[video=youtube;pBQDWsBewSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBQDWsBewSs[/video]
[video=youtube;vpWT-LjwMak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpWT-LjwMak[/video]
[video=youtube;PAMgSUgtAAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAMgSUgtAAw[/video]
[video=youtube;dFQhGq55MM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFQhGq55MM0[/video]


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 11, 2010)

i see u feel cormegas shit. one of the most underrated mc's and hes one of my favorites.
here is a true story from him-dead man walking.
[youtube]2xgKJsWfx6s[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

niiice..nevasmokedout you just put up a bunch of good music in one post lol


yeah..cormegas one of my favorite. i love that song..sick song. dead man walking def one of my fav from cormega too


----------



## neophyte101 (Nov 11, 2010)

No soulja boy? Yoooooou!


----------



## dalo818 (Nov 11, 2010)

can some one ban neophyte


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

lolololololololollllolololol


C-C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBER BREAKERRRR


but seriously

fuck outta here with that soulja boy shit


----------



## neophyte101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Lmao chill I'm a one nhitter quitter! I like the Roxanne songs tho. And ll cool j with the mic on his arm!


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;EQcSoE1bt_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQcSoE1bt_A[/video]


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm from the south and I respect all our artists but soulja boy is one reason why alot of people don't respect southern hip-hop. With that being said, GUCCI BANDANA, GUCCI, GUCCI BANDANDA, AAAAYYYYYYY!!

 sorry, sometimes my southern-ness slips out


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

haha its all good...yea i def feel like people side with their local hip hop. anything comin out of queens i usually love. new york shit, i love. anything outside..not that big of a fan unless they're fuckin ill. for example one be lo and also binary star, he/they comin out of michigan i think but they the shit


im not a max b fan..i never really listened to any of his shit. i just played a few random songs i found of max b and wasn't really feelin any of it except this one joint. this joint is niiice esp when high


[video=youtube;px3VnSLak1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px3VnSLak1Q[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

welcome to the thread kool g rap..can't believe it took 15 pages lol

[video=youtube;oxysgIzX3Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxysgIzX3Ps[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

and DARK MAN X!!! he comin out with a cd soon , swizz beats producin

[video=youtube;BLwHmp6tdtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLwHmp6tdtg[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

i gotta put this track up agian..im blazed as shit and i been rockin this shit ever since i heard it. props to whoever put me on...i dind't even know he was comin out with the second album this year. the album is fuckin good, this my fav track tho

[video=youtube;0TsSoRODJhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TsSoRODJhk[/video]


----------



## brownbearclan (Nov 14, 2010)

pylon89 said:


> [video=youtube;6c3dpuz8ofc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c3dpuz8ofc[/video]
> 
> can't beat the pharcyde, got some sick beats out!


love pharcyde! &#9829;


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

DITC!!!

[video=youtube;fuDD9sI6NOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuDD9sI6NOU[/video]

[video=youtube;pmQIGfrQRkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmQIGfrQRkI[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;El7JHWCycbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El7JHWCycbg[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 14, 2010)

[youtube]q8ndanajRik[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;nY3CCQxKO8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY3CCQxKO8I[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] hes got some funny ass rap songs


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

i want this 15th anniversary album already...and doe or die pt 2

i thouht this shit was a new song but its the same with a diff beat i think

[video=youtube;wr3NoEyt3FE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr3NoEyt3FE[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;jrHuS_O3i4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrHuS_O3i4Q[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

joss stone can getitgetit

[video=youtube;H_kUFh1MZhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_kUFh1MZhE[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;4DqAuCG40xE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DqAuCG40xE[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;fEIkAmtnIi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEIkAmtnIi8[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

BUMPY KNUCKLESSSSSSSS

[video=youtube;zRPOAN_EkK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRPOAN_EkK8[/video]



rip guru


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

you can't fuck with freddie foxxx


[video=youtube;RlWTX_SkCKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlWTX_SkCKY[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;P_JjLw6DpBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_JjLw6DpBc[/video]
WESTSIDE!!!!!


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 16, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> [video=youtube;El7JHWCycbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El7JHWCycbg[/video]


heres a young pharoahe monch lol
[video=youtube;M4IKbDzz8GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4IKbDzz8GU[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

love organized konfusion...


good looks posting that dre song, i guess he's finally comin out with it lol. to be honest tho, i wasn't feelin that track too much

[video=youtube;pOuS1B9oIDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOuS1B9oIDA[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

RIP ODB
ONE MAN ARMY ASON
DIRT MCGIRT

YOU LOVED!!!


[video=youtube;4ITLNzPoEqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ITLNzPoEqs[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

i fuckin love odb..watch this interview and see how out of his mind he is during this interview lololol i'm laughing so hard


NIGGA PLEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSE!!!!!!

some girls know they alphabet..some girls dont


too many good parts in this interview

i remember umm dat nigga riding da bike flying in the sky

roflmao

[video=youtube;nX3ZPcA4tjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX3ZPcA4tjQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;_P3Yml0CQUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P3Yml0CQUM[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

RIP ODB

[video=youtube;U0LHEivc5m0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0LHEivc5m0[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;hAWl0VOGNQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAWl0VOGNQA[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

BRAND NEW 50 TYSONNNN


[video=youtube;KT6na9KsljA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT6na9KsljA[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;CPGqMOSC7xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPGqMOSC7xw[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;7bXAgabz8rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bXAgabz8rE[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;cNd4a34lDk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNd4a34lDk4[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;X1YjTWOaR0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1YjTWOaR0w[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 18, 2010)

Tight ass thread, love the queens vibe. Surprised nobody posted the KINGS From QUEENS. Its wild to me to see all these videos. Back in the day it was Video Music Box. Shit if you ain't come straight home from school you missed that shit. Now with youtube its like instant access. You usta have to wait all week to see your video.


----------



## sno1890 (Nov 18, 2010)

This is a dude that lives down the street from me. Saw this cat come up from being a tight ass mc to a oxy addict and now he is clean and making great shit. Peep it. Of course I am born and raised in seattle. I am a huge fan of the underground indie hip hop.


[video=youtube;pIBdAdnTqqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIBdAdnTqqo[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 18, 2010)

keep a bag a cheeba inside my locker

[video=youtube;vLiHBn4G6qg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLiHBn4G6qg[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 18, 2010)

I love eatin chicken n collard greens

[video=youtube;9s5DCRAAsyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s5DCRAAsyc[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 18, 2010)

drivin a caddy n u fixin a ford


[video=youtube;GND7sPNwWko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GND7sPNwWko[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 18, 2010)

not sure if they actually had a video for this one, but this is still in rotation in the whip and the mp3 player


[video=youtube;wkstswqxrvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkstswqxrvo[/video]


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 18, 2010)

JERU DA DAMAGA - LIL DAP - and GURU RIP - BREAK YOUR NECK TO THIS CLASSIC
SPEAK YO CLOUT
[video=youtube;jg-IOCXTYzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg-IOCXTYzM[/video]

CHILDREN OF THE CORN AND BIG L RIP ON THAT GRIMY SHIT
8 IZ ENUFF
[video=youtube;92fRuKd5G48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92fRuKd5G48[/video]
HELL UP HARLEM
[video=youtube;gcxyiEI9l1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcxyiEI9l1w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 18, 2010)

+rep on that niggas talk shit from black moon is a fuckin madatory full speaker volume
i bump that song every week black moon is the shit


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 18, 2010)

Always liked that kid mcgruff, but all i ever heard him on was mix tapes though. Its funny how each boro has its own flavor when it comes to hip hop.

some bx flavor, i could listen to this cat all day. Miss Jones singing the hook. Classic

[video=youtube;06Nxy-WFCoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06Nxy-WFCoM[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 18, 2010)

for all the blunt heads,

[video=youtube;UP2mlvJkAPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2mlvJkAPY[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

NICE UPS everyone. all the music put up in the last few posts are fuckin ill! 

blackmoon niggas talk shit is a dope track, i pop in my black moon album every few weeks and thats prob my fav song on the cd. ENTA DA STAGE!!!


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 18, 2010)

is that wyclef at the beginning of this video?

[video=youtube;cdVefG2xuKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVefG2xuKo[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

classic shit - lord tariq and peter guns..i remember listenin to that in like middle school i think..that song blew up big... 


+rep for all the great music you postin


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 18, 2010)

FIRING SQUAD!!!!
[video=youtube;HWcfmkslT48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWcfmkslT48[/video]
[video=youtube;OmM3lTRq0LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmM3lTRq0LA&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;v-VviJyRF7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-VviJyRF7M[/video]
[video=youtube;JHw3eK0fnyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHw3eK0fnyc[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

lil fame n billy danz... bananas, some real rugged shit right there. These cats, imo r mad underrated. That "Ante Up" is crazy.


----------



## beardo (Nov 19, 2010)

[youtube]FPN7SC_w-JI&playnext=1&list=PLFF25FC6562D364C5&index=55[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

MOP!!!!!!! good ups. ante up was like the ANTHEM back in the day in ny. those cats are as real as it gets...lol i remember them going on hunts for bootleg mop cds with bats n shit hahaha

[video=youtube;b5SJ1qcEG-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5SJ1qcEG-I[/video]

[video=youtube;n2LW_xyX00A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2LW_xyX00A[/video]

[video=youtube;oHUkq9Tlpxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHUkq9Tlpxs[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;_L7yJBtm7cQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L7yJBtm7cQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

this one of my fav az tracks..so many good ones tho. CL Smooth on it too

[video=youtube;p_m-reH0tyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_m-reH0tyk[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 19, 2010)

[youtube]r_2ggHJ9lB4[/youtube]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

fat joe was good back in the day...real good in my opinion..but i guess he tried to stay on top of the 'rap game' and tried to go mainstream but his lyrics started falling apart after he started to do that..good up tho

dmx is back in jail  they need to leave him alone

[video=youtube;VtoyjieTx-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtoyjieTx-Q[/video]


----------



## Fight411 (Nov 19, 2010)

Free Wiz....


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

wiz is in jail?? lol didn't know that


just wanted to post this because it's such an epic song and i'm a student of the austrian school of economics

[video=youtube;d0nERTFo-Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0nERTFo-Sk[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

this shit go hard


[video=youtube;kigKssXQHD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kigKssXQHD8[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;R-ySMB-MmZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ySMB-MmZs[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;WMvgN8eeegM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMvgN8eeegM[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;nYPkd7ehARQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYPkd7ehARQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

fucking fire right here. this album was fucking amazing...gza the fuckin genius


[video=youtube;ZiQoVv0FSKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiQoVv0FSKQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

i remember when gza dropped this and put it on his album protools...50 cent diss when 50 and gza had a lil beef...50 never responded because he can't touch gza 


[video=youtube;XXGlHT5NSno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXGlHT5NSno[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

RZA fuckin ill with the production right here..he worked the godfather theme song so harddd

[video=youtube;QevRDsCY9TE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QevRDsCY9TE[/video]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;hIcCmLWIaOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIcCmLWIaOY[/video]
[video=youtube;hL5cun2kQ6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL5cun2kQ6M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Nov 21, 2010)

if you from da CHI an you kno bout ill state assassins, dis shoud be a classic
[video=youtube;p729TJFJvrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p729TJFJvrM&feature=related[/video]

oh an here some more throwbacks
[video=youtube;i4sW3jJuVDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4sW3jJuVDg[/video]
[video=youtube;tHxmBXaWdbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHxmBXaWdbE[/video] 
[video=youtube;zmLdQIYf4WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmLdQIYf4WY[/video]
[video=youtube;pqJa0Uig9Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqJa0Uig9Gw[/video]
[video=youtube;3Fg2NRCB9Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fg2NRCB9Sc[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 21, 2010)

1935 git down

[video=youtube;2ko2VXpW7_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ko2VXpW7_g[/video]


----------



## deprave (Nov 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;UePtoxDhJSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw[/video]
[video=youtube;Lj3DxJcQAIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj3DxJcQAIg[/video]


----------



## deprave (Nov 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;HcgvW-KzJNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcgvW-KzJNw[/video]
[video=youtube;snsx14aGzCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snsx14aGzCA&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;IyMkgf0AEcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyMkgf0AEcY[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

new dmx

[video=youtube;jaUiqcIgAN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaUiqcIgAN8[/video]


----------



## Top Notch Slob (Nov 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;8cKy9HLCOyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cKy9HLCOyc[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Nov 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;Qjd7EbUUds8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjd7EbUUds8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;Tg9xVCkpiOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg9xVCkpiOc[/video]

And real hiphop doesnt always have to be hard
[video=youtube;al_sHM2puAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=al_sHM2puAA[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;eiTAB7ORK8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiTAB7ORK8M[/video]
[video=youtube;rvNDp1dOFJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvNDp1dOFJs&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

new la the darkman..lad always does it right


[video=youtube;dS_L4n7NFqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS_L4n7NFqQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

just saw someone posted nas' one-love 

here's cormegas response after he got out of jail..cormega and nas had ill beef and mega hard bodied nas but nas FUCKED mega..totally fucked him


[video=youtube;p0GV9awazzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0GV9awazzI[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

my sister (still in ny) just sent me 4 mets hats..niiiiice


[video=youtube;UBhmEOT3MQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBhmEOT3MQw[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

queens get da monayyyy

[video=youtube;287X2iPMVLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=287X2iPMVLc[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;nFXkqef3Njk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFXkqef3Njk[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

THIS IS BRAND NEW FROM AZ!!!!!!! DON'T SLEEP ON THIS FUCKERS!!!!!!

[video=youtube;S6RMIB-6hHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6RMIB-6hHQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^ don't sleep on AZ mother fuckerssss


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;uT53Ljyswz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT53Ljyswz0[/video]


----------



## alberts (Nov 29, 2010)

tearz is the joint right there.

listen to this blazin if you likke that track
[video=youtube;EhnwZ_ZyPeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhnwZ_ZyPeM[/video]


----------



## alberts (Nov 30, 2010)

Ballin Chinky Eyed 
*Yao Ming*


-Curren$y

[video=youtube;lFECxYH_SuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFECxYH_SuY[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;G02REH7Y_cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G02REH7Y_cI[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

can't fuck with bumpy knuckles/freddie foxxx..

love the sample in the chorus, same beat as dead man walking by cormega


[video=youtube;LLrgOlnED1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLrgOlnED1E[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;R2-xwhSoHtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2-xwhSoHtQ[/video]


----------



## beardo (Dec 3, 2010)

[youtube]yMOMPB2atOo[/youtube]
Dumbfoundead is putting on all the MC's in Korea town


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

beardo said:


> [youtube]yMOMPB2atOo[/youtube]
> Dumbfoundead is putting on all the MC's in Korea town


oooo shit! thanks for the up man..

i know a lot of those cats! niiiiice!


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;qXGme1K_NeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXGme1K_NeE[/video]

[video=youtube;ldq3_GklWlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldq3_GklWlM[/video]

CNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

CNNNNNNNNNNNNN

CNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

i can't believe 50 tyson still pumpin out songs...lol i thought it would be a one time thing but he really going through with this. someone is usin him for some gwop

[video=youtube;pmy1-3kK15g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmy1-3kK15g[/video]



but mannnn nerrdy star..i would fuck the shit out of her


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

BRAND NEW NAS!!l!l!l!!!!!

[video=youtube;KD2qfEsQ-mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD2qfEsQ-mg[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;eg5644tAiQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg5644tAiQg[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 4, 2010)

REGGIEEEEEEEEEEE DROPS SOON

[video=youtube;ehEndQ4gv8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehEndQ4gv8g[/video]


----------



## alberts (Dec 5, 2010)

niyce poon!


----------



## jollygreen (Dec 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;djJQHuVTS9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djJQHuVTS9k[/video]
Loving this thread, here is the song I'm listening to now


----------



## alberts (Dec 7, 2010)

ID rather masturbate than fuck Vik Vaughn


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 7, 2010)

lol


redmans new album just dropped! cop dat shitttt


----------



## jollygreen (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think anyone has mentioned Mac Miller, love to smoke to this guy[video=youtube;sGfhxZ4vu24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGfhxZ4vu24[/video]


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't find the actual video for it, but album version of "Untouchables" on DJ KaySlay : Streetsweeper Vol. 2 feat. Az,Prodigy, and Raekwon.

AZ tears it up. Anybody can find the video, please post it.

I've found YouTube some still video releases (no video, just a picture to the track), but none are the album version, and some just instrumental. 

If you can find that album, check out that track.


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;696pR2GpBWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=696pR2GpBWw[/video]

[video=youtube;oBnnddMDADQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBnnddMDADQ[/video]


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 14, 2010)

jollygreen said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned Mac Miller, love to smoke to this guy


+rep for blazin to Mac Miller.


----------



## alberts (Dec 17, 2010)

Wiz is dope, pistil^^

love rolling one up to this
[video=youtube;v9KBSz9KbwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9KBSz9KbwA[/video]

off the* Xorcist* album 1995


----------



## Richard Smith (Dec 17, 2010)

My favourite classics! 

[video=youtube;cuvBpGVANYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuvBpGVANYA[/video]
[video=youtube;SYVcaQ1Bzu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYVcaQ1Bzu8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;1oLHWyxzKDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oLHWyxzKDI[/video]


my favourite hip hop album of all time is Nine - Nine livez and i listen to alot of hip hop but Nine just had something that made em special. to me in anyway


----------



## alberts (Dec 18, 2010)

chyep! Richard... nine is dope. Have both 9 livez and cloud 9^


----------



## alberts (Dec 18, 2010)

great smoggin track. 
[video=youtube;dBpCROFEoOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBpCROFEoOs[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

LOS is hot thats all im sayin he just dropped this freestyle 45 mins ago.[video=youtube;V5zD31gIRwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5zD31gIRwE[/video]


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 19, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread yet. Will do. Huge Hip Hop Head here. Hope this hasn't been posted.

How the fuck do I embed YouTube videos?

I was going to post Big L - Ebonics


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 19, 2010)

This might be of interest to Hip Hop Lovers.

http://magga-goldenagehiphop.blogspot.com/


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 19, 2010)

Spliffs: [video=youtube;DSHZbd9L50M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSHZbd9L50M[/video]

Bong: [video=youtube;Bwk2d_9MzuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwk2d_9MzuY[/video]

Pipe: [video=youtube;zmLdQIYf4WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmLdQIYf4WY[/video]

Whatevs: And cause I'm cool/trendy lol [video=youtube;UePtoxDhJSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw[/video]


----------



## Lettem Bustas Hang (Dec 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;dMCvIwsBFGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMCvIwsBFGg[/video]

Skip to 0:45. 
Shit rides...


----------



## alberts (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> This might be of interest to Hip Hop Lovers.
> 
> http://magga-goldenagehiphop.blogspot.com/


 good shit holmz

@brownbearclan, pack the pipe is classic, pharcyde have a lot of classic joints.
hell they deserve their own fuykin post


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 19, 2010)

I just booked Wiz Khalifa tickets for 12/29 at the House of Blues in Atlantic City. If anyone else is going get at me via PM or whatever if you wanna get together ahead of time and blaze up. I'll have plenty of pineapple c99 with me. tryin to burn some with Wiz afterward.


----------



## mattimoos (Dec 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;nhfk2Db_lS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhfk2Db_lS0[/video]

[video=youtube;-8j--0lmo3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8j--0lmo3c[/video]

[video=youtube;O3SxrKfovfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3SxrKfovfI[/video]

3 great productions


----------



## alberts (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to dig canibus


> I _walk_ across the _Sun_ barefoot _lookin for shade_


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 20, 2010)

How the fuck do I embed YouTube Vids? This is pissing me off now. I have a dope Mash-Up to post too


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 20, 2010)

Fuck it since I can't embed, here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et2MpcJ5LpA&feature=fvw


----------



## alberts (Dec 23, 2010)

click this

copy paste.. click ok
[video=youtube;Et2MpcJ5LpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et2MpcJ5LpA&feature=fvw[/video]

ILL^


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 23, 2010)

Fuck my life I still can't embed. Just got done watching vids on how to do it too, and none of the ways work.

Is it firefox, maybe Flash Block?


----------



## alberts (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Fuck my life I still can't embed. Just got done watching vids on how to do it too, and none of the ways work.
> 
> Is it firefox, maybe Flash Block?


no idea.. i only know my stoner ways


----------



## jimmycent (Jan 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Skjgq4ILB_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skjgq4ILB_s[/video]

[video=youtube;Ivx7Gh-X4DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivx7Gh-X4DY[/video]

[video=youtube;UbDFS6cg1AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbDFS6cg1AI[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Jan 2, 2011)

this track is always in rotation[video=youtube;Qf6nvgyLMsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf6nvgyLMsw[/video]


----------



## mistahjonneh (Jan 2, 2011)

Haven't seen any Aussie classics on here.

[video=youtube;2wKd7YJmjuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wKd7YJmjuA[/video]


----------



## Drew4312 (Jan 3, 2011)

how come this is all east shit and no west coast?


----------



## alberts (Jan 4, 2011)

Drew4312 said:


> how come this is all east shit and no west coast?


 Souls of mischief was posted by jimmycent and on the page before this, we got Cypress Hill and the pharcyde
anyway

[video=youtube;rR58GsgFMcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR58GsgFMcY[/video]
[video=youtube;epYcWImmpJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epYcWImmpJU[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Jan 13, 2011)

Drew4312 said:


> how come this is all east shit and no west coast?


feel free to post some hot west coast hip-hop. Here r a couple of my favorites.


[video=youtube;QWfbGGZE07M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M[/video]

[video=youtube;0vsLcNJdF9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vsLcNJdF9k[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jan 13, 2011)

[youtube]ZsO4w7hTdWE&feature=recentlik[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Jan 13, 2011)

[youtube]IN4zIP4E_Zw[/youtube]


----------



## DIRT DIGGLER (Jan 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;JUGisre9xNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUGisre9xNU[/video]
[video=youtube;EWFC2PEbwCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWFC2PEbwCk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;mmkgToaftgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmkgToaftgw[/video]

[video=youtube;QZjfkGy6ZzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZjfkGy6ZzM[/video]

[video=youtube;emayoXeYQxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emayoXeYQxQ[/video]

[video=youtube;QXjtvEwH9eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXjtvEwH9eg[/video]


----------



## alberts (Jan 14, 2011)

nice with the old scool joints Pylon^
[video=youtube;iUNEEpd3KqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUNEEpd3KqM[/video]
this is smooth


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 14, 2011)

Cant beat NY oldschool hip hop


----------



## jmitchell (Jan 17, 2011)

Here come the rude boys wit the ganja plants

[video=youtube;nRNBY4BvylU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRNBY4BvylU[/video]



[video=youtube;GEJohTCqFtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEJohTCqFtY&feature=related[/video]

I've heard these jawns b4, but its my first time seeing some of these videos.


----------



## jmitchell (Jan 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;Uy3r_RFhvsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy3r_RFhvsM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;gyS6DeuX5R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyS6DeuX5R4[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Jan 17, 2011)

Teach em how to Dougie ???

[video=youtube;2NANIUizP18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NANIUizP18[/video]

[video=youtube;TFG4_YiB6ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFG4_YiB6ek&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;QxgZZZs-1vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxgZZZs-1vA[/video]


----------



## jmitchell (Jan 17, 2011)

Couldn't post Doug E. without the Ruler


[video=youtube;OdcIPRakMFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdcIPRakMFk[/video]

This shit should be a movie
[video=youtube;GlA3YhSLvzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlA3YhSLvzs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## alberts (Jan 17, 2011)

Slick Rick is great when you are shmokin n joking. He has such an original style and was way ahead of his time.. Rep+ Jmitch


----------



## VER D (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;NUvkRVQLHYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUvkRVQLHYY[/video] the screw version is the shit to


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 18, 2011)

VER D said:


> [video=youtube;NUvkRVQLHYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUvkRVQLHYY[/video] the screw version is the shit to


 maybe i woulda liked it back in the day.

i aint feeling it tho.


----------



## VER D (Jan 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;kveByjeKaL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kveByjeKaL0[/video]


----------



## VER D (Jan 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;SbDWvevN1IA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbDWvevN1IA[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Jan 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;2XN3Sduaxdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XN3Sduaxdw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tisorr (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a huge collection of hip-hop/underground hip-hop 927 songs, it's mental.
I'm considering uploading it as a WinRAR file to Mediafire for everyone to download and enjoy.


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 22, 2011)

Tisorr said:


> I have a huge collection of hip-hop/underground hip-hop 927 songs, it's mental.
> I'm considering uploading it as a WinRAR file to Mediafire for everyone to download and enjoy.


That would be sweeeeeeet!


----------



## smokecat (Jan 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;qqyLRpGgxRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqyLRpGgxRs[/video]

[video=youtube;fMsnrVm0F5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMsnrVm0F5U[/video]

[video=youtube;rlrklRDssQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlrklRDssQM[/video]

[video=youtube;G0WIYfCRiSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0WIYfCRiSc[/video]

[video=youtube;KW2FCpwyqbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2FCpwyqbU[/video]


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 23, 2011)

Quality Masta Ace tune Smokecat


----------



## smokecat (Jan 23, 2011)

pylon89 said:


> Quality Masta Ace tune Smokecat


Right? The man is so under appreciated.


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 23, 2011)

Deffinatly an under rated rapper he has some unreal songs, another rapper that is so under rated is Freddy Foxxx "Bumpy Knuckles" he's sick on this Gangstarr track 

[video=youtube;nSh1dLlBaHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSh1dLlBaHw[/video]


----------



## smokecat (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice track. I've heard this before but you are right, never paid attention. I'm going to check him out, thanks!


----------



## vrainoire (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey fellas..I love the selection I've seen but i'ma southern belle so I got to put my Carolina boys out there.. I love Little Brother.. most of their tracks are produced by 9thwonder..and you can't go wrong with 9th http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ3Ijpqco40 and J.Cole's Friday Night Lights mixtape is a good one


----------



## jollygreen (Jan 31, 2011)

this song is so necessary to blaze to[video=youtube;ZTKXflPq2fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTKXflPq2fU[/video]


----------



## Truth B Known (Feb 1, 2011)

i don't know how to embed it but check this link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSBlNH14UI4


----------



## trublue (Feb 6, 2011)

Back in the 90's I listened to alot of brotha lynch hung and x raided that was kind of underground at the time my cousin from Sacramento showed me it it's what really got me into hip hop but I'd say brotha lynch is more gangster rap then anything but the beats are pure classic hip hop


----------



## marvinkeys (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been bumping this song since it dropped

[video=youtube;tTXL4S0n2OM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTXL4S0n2OM[/video]


----------



## rshorty (Feb 13, 2011)

jollygreen said:


> this song is so necessary to blaze to[video=youtube;ZTKXflPq2fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTKXflPq2fU[/video]


i lovin this one man. im gonna have to check more of his stuff out.


----------



## beardo (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]xYOPzFQ4v5g[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Feb 14, 2011)

Back when niggas were real [video=youtube;x7oaInWGDJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7oaInWGDJE[/video]


----------



## SmokeSomeBud (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;XdCcSpkOwGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdCcSpkOwGY[/video]

wat you guys know bout styles p


----------



## rshorty (Feb 14, 2011)

SmokeSomeBud said:


> wat you guys know bout styles p


He needs to drop his new album this year.


----------

